# Field mats in gateways / pathways



## _jetset_ (9 October 2011)

I was wondering whether anyone used these successfully? 

My pathways are a bit muddy at the moment due to the amount of rain we have had the past few weeks. I want to have my horses out through the winter so need to start thinking about something do make the gateways and pathways safer as we need planning permission to put proper pathways in which we don't have at the moment.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (9 October 2011)

My friend put some of the holey matting (the proper gateway stuff) down and found it really helped, and stopped it turning to a bog! Its better if it goes down early to settle, but it works either way!


----------



## Jnhuk (9 October 2011)

Yes they work but probably too late for this winter as ideally best to lay out earlier to allow the grass grow through the holes. If you lay on poached/muddy areas they can just sink in the mud until they reach more solid surface, so depends on how thick is your mud so you may have to put some hardcore down first to stop them sinking or layers which is expensive.

http://www.fieldguard.com/field_path_mats.html


----------



## MillionDollar (9 October 2011)

I would leave getting the proper mats as they are very expensive if doing a large area and really need to be put down in spring to allow the grass to grow through. Otherwise they ust sink. I have used old carpet with great success as a quick/easy/cheap fix for gateways 

The best thing is putting down teram, hardcore then road plainings. We have a very long path of it to the big turnout field and its a god send.


----------



## mtj (9 October 2011)

I have had them professionally laid in the gateways.  

On heavy clay, they have helped but have sunk and torn in places.   Do not cope if a mole tunnels below.

Realistically, hard core is a better idea for heavy clay.


----------



## ilvpippa (9 October 2011)

We put woodchip down in ours. Works well.


----------



## SpruceRI (9 October 2011)

I second an old carpet if the ground is already wet/boggy.

I tried all sorts with my boggy area.  Paving slabs just broke up and sunk.  The holey grass mats tore and sunk.... an old rug worked the best.... it still sunk in places but at least the rain soaked through it!

So glad I don't rent that field any more, winters were hellish!


----------



## punk (10 October 2011)

If your gateway is in the corner of a field, try putting a 'right angle' of electric fence round the gate.  Keeps the horses away from the gate, and they tend to spread out around the two sides when waiting to be fed/come in.  We usually start with about 15m x 15m of fence.  Then if they poach round that, bring it closer to the gate - say 10m x 10m.  It does mean that you don't have to wade through mud to go get them in, and the others in the field also can't crowd through the gate and maybe get away ,as you have a 'holding pen' so to speak, between the electric fence and the gate.

We find that it does not even have to be electrified - just a few poles and tape, and a stretchy gate. Simples!!!!!


----------



## _jetset_ (10 October 2011)

Thanks everyone... 

I am looking into other ways around this mud and what I could put on top of it to make it safer for the horses. We are in the process of going through planning at the moment, but with the weather being as bad as it has been, the ground has just not been able to take the amount of water that has fallen. 

I am hoping and praying for this dry weather so that I can roll it all and get it organised.

To put hardcore in a field you do need Planning Permission... It is classed as development.


----------



## becca1305 (10 October 2011)

Ive been researching this for the spring as the area around our gate is bare. www.horsematshop.co.uk their grass matting is the cheapest Ive found so far (heavy duty) if you buy in a roll


----------



## walker1234 (11 October 2011)

Do you have an army and navy surplus store near you?  If so try them as they usually stock the rubber mats and they are very cheap


----------

